# Carpet Nightmare



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm a bit confused that you can't cut carpet closer than 1/2 inch away from the wall.

The base plate of the wall should be above the concrete floor, the thickness of the pad and carpet, why can't you get a carpet blade angled at a 45 and cut the carpet and pad about a 1/4 inch back behind the face of the wall? This seems pretty easy. Any molding will cover up anything anyways.


----------



## flooring dude (Sep 30, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I'm a bit confused that you can't cut carpet closer than 1/2 inch away from the wall.
> 
> The base plate of the wall should be above the concrete floor, the thickness of the pad and carpet, why can't you get a carpet blade angled at a 45 and cut the carpet and pad about a 1/4 inch back behind the face of the wall? This seems pretty easy. Any molding will cover up anything anyways.


 

I agree. The mobile home industry builds walls this way. It's not easy but it can be cut closer that 1/2" with a standard carpet knife. If you are reinstalling carpet the tackstrip should be set no farther than 3/8" from the wall. The new carpet will be tucked in the gap. covering what is left of the old carpet.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This post was started over 3 years ago. :whistling2:


----------

